# Algea Eater for African Tank



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

What type would you reccomend?? Im starting to get an algea problem on my glass...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I recommend cleaning the glass once a week.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Simpte said:


> I recommend cleaning the glass once a week.


LOL - thats what Ive been doing - not weekly though. Ive been using a scrubby type sponge to rub it off but some of it gets lose and floats around- so I guess it doesnt hurt for it to stay in there??


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

No, its not really hurting anything or anyone. Try the magfloat for the glass, works wonders :-D


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> No, its not really hurting anything or anyone. Try the magfloat for the glass, works wonders :-D


Ive never heard of a magfloat - Ill look into it.. thanks


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I'd be happy to send you some mts snails for the cost of shipping if your interested. I haven't cleaned the glass on my brichardi tank in months.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Snails rule, i mean to a point lol. i have some in all my tanks keeps the sand stirred too


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wildtiger said:


> I'd be happy to send you some mts snails for the cost of shipping if your interested. I haven't cleaned the glass on my brichardi tank in months.



mts - is that the malaysian snails?? Ive never considered those.. sounds interesting.... let me research them and Ill let cha know..


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have about 70+ fish and a million snails. LOL They sure do rule.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

You could put a plecostumas in an African tank. How big is it? If it's to small for a common pleco than get a bushy nose pleco


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep MTS stands for malaysian trumpet snails. Offer stands for anyone who would want some. Although with the cold weather you'll have to take your chance on survival rate at least until I get some heat packs.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I would like some! We'll get together on it..


----------

